# Sheriff Brent Lee



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Sheriff Brent Lee 
*Trinity County Sheriff's Department
Texas*
End of Watch: Thursday, November 27, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* Not available
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Thursday, November 27, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Sheriff Brent Lee was killed in an automobile accident while involved in a vehicle pursuit. His vehicle left the roadway, struck a utility pole and tree, and burst into flames at approximately 4:15 am Thanksgiving morning.

It is believed that wet and foggy conditions contributed to the crash.

Sheriff Lee had been appointed in June to fill an unexpired term and had won the recent election for sheriff.
Agency Contact Information
Trinity County Sheriff's Department
PO Box 95
Groveton, TX 75845

Phone: (936) 642-1424

_*Please contact the Trinity County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

